# AEP Middle March w/pics



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Went down to AEP in the middle of March and it was COLD, but we caught some pigs! We fished in Q.

 
This is Brian's 22incher caught on jig n pig.

 
This is Mine. 21 1/2incher caught on jig n pig. 

Had a great time and can't wait for it to warm up.


----------



## MJSterling (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice fish !! If you don't mind telling,what weight and color combo worked ? I just haven't figured out the jig n pig method yet.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice fish!
Those pre-spawn fish are always fat.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

is Q still public? a lot of the land back that valley was sold off.


----------



## ohioutdoorsman23 (Feb 24, 2010)

Where were you fishing if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Black Jig with green trailer.


----------

